# Global Perceptions of Australia



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello everybody,

My name is Lucas and I am a currently studying Digital Media at Victoria University and working on a documentary making class. My group has decided to base ours around the Australian culture and how it is perceived by Australians, those on foreign exchange in Australia and those overseas.

We would be interested to hear what everybody has to say about what they think it means to be Australian, what a typical Australian is like, and what makes Australia unique. 

Feel free to reply with as little or as many words as you please and don't be afraid to speak your mind! 

(Don't forget to mention whether you're Australian born, visiting Australia or living overseas!)


----------

